# Where to shop for shrimp food?



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Where do you shop for your shrimp food for the best price in Vancouver/Burnaby area? Like the Shirakura and shrimp cuisine...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Pete. 

Pets Beautiful (April) and Canadian Aquatics will probably have your best pricing in the Vancouver/Richmond areas. Rogers also has competitive pricing in Surrey/Delta.

Hopefully that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

or you can get it online


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

april has some good stuff that looks imported from asia i forget the name, shirakura or something, she has others too like algae wafers etc

aquariums west has some hermit crab food supplimented with calcium too that my shrimps love


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I buy from Patrick (mykiss) and I 
Feed lots of veggies too


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

April's carries Shirakura for $18 (I think) which is a very good price. I heard she has a few bottles of Mosura. Mykiss also has Shirakura.

The other one that is good is Crab cusine, which you can get at most places.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha depending on the type of shrimps....Shirakura are like treats...i usually just feed my shrimps a mix of all types of fish food(flakes, pellets, tabs...blanched vegetables..)..but once in a while i drop a piece of shirakura or some shrimp cuisine into the tank. 

shirakura like the others mentioned...aprils or canadian aquatics....the other foods(almost any other pet stores)...


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Great, thanks for all the suggestions!! I'll try to visit April's one day!


----------

